# Riding in San Bernardino area?



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

Got a possible new job opportunity out in San Bernardino area. I know NOTHING about that area. I love the beach and the westside of LA, so moving so far inland is a little scary. But a potential 100% increase in pay and serious upgrade in career growth would be worth it (I hope).

So, where the heck is the riding out there? I'm used to Mulholland Highway or heading down to the coast from the Valley. I ordinarily hop on the bike at home and ride, rather than drive somewhere. 80 miles plus on my long rides. 30 on warm-up days.

Are there good routes in the immediate vicinity (light traffic, good climbing) or do you have to hop in the car and take the bike to prime riding areas? Are there good rides up to Lake Arrowhead, Big Bear and thereabouts?


----------



## halfnhalf (Apr 16, 2006)

Lots of great riding in the San Bernardino area. I think you would be more than happy with the riding options here. San Bernardino is located on the eastern edge of the LA basin. Lots of wide open roads to travel. If you want climbing, you have the mtns close by. Onyx Summit is a good ride, elevation is 8300 ft and then it is all downhill into the Big Bear area. Lake Arrowhead is another good ride but it is best to do ride it in the fall and early spring and summer. You can ride from the heat of the valley up to the coolness of the mtns. 

If it is raining in San Bernardino, throw the bikes on the car and drive out to Palm Springs, 45 minutes away, it is hardly ever raining out there.

From S.B you can ride to the beach via some surface streets and then jump on the Santa Ana River trail once you hit Riverside and take that all the way to Huntington Beach.

If you have other questions, hit me with an email. Hope this helps


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

Definitely good information, thanks! We'll see how the interviews go --


----------



## jeff262 (Dec 19, 2005)

I'll pitch in on this one also. I have lived in the 909 all my life, back when it was the 714. The riding out here is great. Not what it used to be with increased development, but there is still lots of opportunity. Everytime I ride in LA or Orange County I get irritated by all of the darn traffic lights and stopping. You can still ride good distances here without having to stop every 1/4 mile or less. I just took a look at a ride I did last Saturday from Redlands up to Oak Glen and back. My Polar data shows it as a 42 miles, 3.7k feet of climbing and only 3 necessary stops for traffic lights. One of the stretches, San Timeteo Canyon runs nearly 15 miles with only 3 stop signs. 

Many activities are centerd around the Redlands area with good riders and lots of good group rides and clubs. If your into race training there are lots of good mid week and weekend opportunities. If your into social clubs there are lots of those too. As far as climbing...people around here know how to climb as there is often no other choice. As mentoned before there is Onyx (actually 8,430' the highest road in SoCal), Angelus Oaks and Forrest Falls. Oak Glen also provides a good loop.

Note that the for years the first "real" domestic stage race of the year has been out here in Redlands (stones throw from San Bernardino). It takes advantage of all the stuff mentioned above and is a favored race by many riders.


----------

